# Jeff Beck: Live At Ronnie Scott's



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought the album about a month or so ago. I'm not really a big Beatles fan (I know,I've heard all the buts, ifs and wtfs), but he hits it out of the park on this record. The more I listen and try to pick things up off this record......the less I know. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPBqk-0gWfQ

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Beck is certainly the master of the vibrato arm/tremolo bar/whammy thingy.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just picked the DVD up yesterday and watched it last night. Never have I been so glad to not have a guitar with a whammy bar on it. Unreal.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

fretboard said:


> Just picked the DVD up yesterday and watched it last night. Never have I been so glad to not have a guitar with a whammy bar on it. Unreal.


Reading your post I'm a little confused. Did you like the show? I know he uses the whammy more or less constantly, but to me it's more interesting and nuanced than the typical whammy excursions. Jeff Beck is one of those guys like Roy Buchanan. You either can't get enough, or you can't get far enough away from it. lol

Shawn :smile:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh, I'm a fan alright. My point about the guitar was he is one of a couple guys who I just want to listen to - without trying to copy licks, phrases, attitude, etc... When Jeff Beck is on, I just want to listen.

If I was watching another music DVD, there's a good chance I might have a guitar in my hand in case I stumbled over something cool - with JB, I just want to watch and listen to what he does. His music is stuff that tends to strike me to my core - but it's not something I want to spend 8 years trying to copy. I keep it separate from what "I" want to do on guitar - he's where I go when I want to enjoy a master at his craft - which differs somewhat from what I try and achieve when I pick up a guitar and hit "record"... The fact that he's still doing it and pushing the envelope makes it all the better in my books.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

YEP !!!! the God-like Jeff Beck.
I'm seeing him July 6th at the Montreal Jazz Fest.
I will post review (if I can pick my jaw up off the floor)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...jeff likes to claim that he spends most of his time tinkering with his hot rods, but it is not humanly possible to play guitar at that level without some time-intensive woodshedding.

gotta love the fact that he seems to be having so much fun these days, too!

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...jeff likes to claim that he spends most of his time tinkering with his hot rods, but it is not humanly possible to play guitar at that level without some time-intensive woodshedding.
> 
> gotta love the fact that he seems to be having so much fun these days, too!
> 
> -dh


According to Eric Clapton, *all* Jeff Beck does is either play guitar or work on his cars. There's little question he plays a lot, but he seems to have an "otherness" about his abillities that leaves other top players dumbfounded. When a woodshedder extraordinaire like John Mclaughlin says "there are things he plays, that I just can't", practice time is only one difining element.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> According to Eric Clapton, *all* Jeff Beck does is either play guitar or work on his cars. There's little question he plays a lot, but he seems to have an "otherness" about his abillities that leaves other top players dumbfounded. When a woodshedder extraordinaire like John Mclaughlin says "there are things he plays, that I just can't", practice time is only one difining element.


...no question. however, to the best of my limited knowledge, there is no substitute for practice time. none whatsosever.

but i agree that jeff seems to have a special gift that sets him apart.

-dh


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

*Jeff Beck at Ronnie Scotts*

Anybody see this DVD? No snow on Jeffs roof. I have had this DVD for a month and have watched it everyday. Sometimes twice. So good its scary.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I, for one, intend to take the day off from work on July 8, and plunk myself as close to the stage as I can get for Mr. Beck's show at Bluesfest. That boy has GOT it, and has never lost it.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

I have always stayed away from Beck, because his style in not my favorite type of music. Someone gave me that DVD a couple of weeks ago, and I was blown away. Not my kind of music, but what a master. I remember Neil Young saying once that Hendrix had the most control of an electric guitar. In my opinion, Jeff Beck does. There are so many mind blowing things going on in every little phrase that it's just stupid to watch. A true virtuoso. 

And that bass player! Crazy.

Everyone should watch this video once.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Come on. Give Hendrix some credit. If he were alive today, I don't think you'd be saying that, and neither would Beck.kqoct

CT.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmmm.....I recall a thread that went something like this. Seems like it was just 4-5 weeks ago :smile:. Oh yes here it is........

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22985


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a search on Jeff Beck and nothing came up so I thought I would start this one. I never started a thread before and I guess I did something wrong, but five posts about this guy surely needs more, no?


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Come on. Give Hendrix some credit. If he were alive today, I don't think you'd be saying that, and neither would Beck.kqoct
> 
> CT.


Took you longer than I expected.

I love Hendrix. I prefer his playing and music far more than Beck's. And he's dead. 

Saying Jeff Beck has ultimate mastery over his strat, is not taking credit away from Jimi.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Stonesy said:


> I did a search on Jeff Beck and nothing came up so I thought I would start this one. I never started a thread before and I guess I did something wrong, but five posts about this guy surely needs more, no?


I was just being a smartass Stonesy. I LOVE Mr. Beck's playing the more the merrier :smile: Beck is certainly different than Jimi, but it's not really "apples and oranges" different. Maybe this video is converting you The Usual...lol.

Cheers


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

It sure didn't hurt! He is a fantastic player for sure, but these days I am more song oriented. 

All I was really saying in my post was that Beck really gives the impression that there are no accidents when he plays. Total control and mastery. While there are countless virtuosos out there, I can't think of any that use all the parts of the guitar in such a synchronized way.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Someone should tell him to avoid finger tapping though. Its a highly developed technique now and it seems like he is making fun of it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, and then there's this one: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o3CIa3nrZE&feature=related
-Mikey


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

a friend lent me this dvd...holy christ...the sounds that he can coax out of guitar...my god...i am more than impressed!


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Stonesy said:


> Someone should tell him to avoid finger tapping though. Its a highly developed technique now and it seems like he is making fun of it.



You mean he's using it musically, rather than athletically!


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Nah, I was just stirring the pot. Trying to get people taking about Jeff.


----------

